# anyone know of this breeder? New england area



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

index

German Shepherd Dog Puppies for Sale: Mr Red


wondering if anyone has heard of this breeder? i noticed he has puppies listed on puppy find, which would make me want to stay away

I'm in the New England area, looking for a male companion dog. Looking for one who is active and good with dogs. I currently have a female siberian husky. I've lurked the forums and search and it seems a lot of the recommended breeders of the past are no longer breeding or their websites no longer work. Any info would be great to help push me along the right path.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome.

Checked out your link and it is apparently under construction, so no real info on sire or stud. Also, unclear what kind of health screening the breeder does. Finally, the asking price ($900) for a puppy seems very low, which makes me think this is essentially a back yard breeder.

There are lots of good breeders with active links regularly mentioned on the forum in the New England area. See my recent post in thread relating to CT breeders.

If you are looking for a pet that is healthy, has a solid temperament and gets along well with other dogs, I would have no hesitation recommending Olympia Kennels in New Hampshire, where I got my puppy. However, I can tell you that the price of a puppy from them will be well north of $900.


----------



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

John C. said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Checked out your link and it is apparently under construction, so no real info on sire or stud. Also, unclear what kind of health screening the breeder does. Finally, the asking price ($900) for a puppy seems very low, which makes me think this is essentially a back yard breeder.
> 
> ...


yes i went into it expecting to pay between 1200-1800.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope I'd pass on this one.
ACA reg is a red flag in my mind, no real info on parents.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

My friend recently got a female gsd pup from Fox Hill Farm in Amesbury, MA.
She's beautiful.

You could also look at Sukkee in Warren Maine. They have a very good reputation for good family dogs.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd check out Kysarah in NH


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I got a great pup at VON DEN BROOKFIELDS - Home in New Braintree,Ma.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I'm afraid that I can't recommend a breeder in your area. I would trust suggestions coming from the folks on the Board. I'm in agreement with others in that a price of $900.00 is a red flag. The main reason that you will encounter puppy prices around $2000.00 is due entirely to the amount of $$ spent by the breeder on pre-natal care, ultrasound, x-ray, food, puppy vet exams, wormer etc etc!!!

That being said you shouldn't be fooled by the high price. A high price should not preclude you from doing your research on the breeder.

I'm guessing that this will be you first GSD. Please be sure to learn as much about our breed as possible.

Good luck in your search - please let us know the outcome.


----------



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

EJQ said:


> I'm afraid that I can't recommend a breeder in your area. I would trust suggestions coming from the folks on the Board. I'm in agreement with others in that a price of $900.00 is a red flag. The main reason that you will encounter puppy prices around $2000.00 is due entirely to the amount of $$ spent by the breeder on pre-natal care, ultrasound, x-ray, food, puppy vet exams, wormer etc etc!!!
> 
> That being said you shouldn't be fooled by the high price. A high price should not preclude you from doing your research on the breeder.
> 
> ...


First GSD, i have a Husky at the moment and i've had dobermans in the past. My trainer for my husky is actually getting gsd herself from a breeder in Warwick she trusts. I am being introduced to the breeder this week when the trainer comes for our weekly session. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Do you know the name of the warwick breeder? You can pm it to me,,there's a couple of known gsd scammers/bad breeders in that area..and not saying there aren't good ones either..Just saying know who your dealing with


----------



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Do you know the name of the warwick breeder? You can pm it to me,,there's a couple of known gsd scammers/bad breeders in that area..and not saying there aren't good ones either..Just saying know who your dealing with



sent you a pm


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

got it, sent one back


----------



## Ripple (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a dog from a breeder in Warwick, RI that I would not recommend. PM me if you would like to know if you are considering a dog from the same breeder...

In the area I can recommend Kysarah in New Hampshire if you are looking for North American lines. I have a dog from him as well.


----------



## Ripple (Mar 25, 2016)

OP-It appears I do not have enough posts on the forums to answer you pm. I will answer as soon as I can!


----------



## Horses272 (Jun 15, 2015)

Traumhoff kennel in Gilmanton, NH


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

tunez33 said:


> index
> 
> German Shepherd Dog Puppies for Sale: Mr Red
> 
> ...


websites are no longer the primary contact or info sites for many - FB is much more interactive....

websites are out of date for many reasons for small breeders! For example, I did mine after a friend who was getting a robotics degree set it up and no longer had time for it after accepting a teaching posiiton at a university 300 miles away....it was done maybe 3-5 operating systems ago, 5 computers ago at least!, and I cannot figure out how to even get into the hosting site (which is in the UK!!)

also, with USDA rules becoming more stringent, many bigger (than me!!) breeders are not wanting to have their business be so transparent!


Lee


----------

